# "Moto" style brake cable routing



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anyone know if it's feasible to route my brake cables "moto" style (front brake on the right side like a motorcycle) using SRAM force? I've mocked it up without cutting any cable and don't see any reason why I cant but.... I don't want to screw it up if someone knows why I shouldn't. 

Frame is an '07 Orbea Orca. Bars are 44's if any of that matters. 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Sorry in advance if this subject has been addressed in a different thread, I didn't find anything....


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

This is so strange. I was just thinking about this subject this morning, and had never come across any discussion of it. Then I saw a post on the Weight Weenies message board, and now here, all in one day. I would also like to know this, and if the same is true for all the brands (Shimano, Campy, and SRAM). I definitely use my rear brakes more, simply because I'm right handed. This would solve that problem.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

Along with bicycles, I also ride motorcycles. Always been surprised there's been a discrepancy on the front brake position on two wheelers. Makes no sense to me!

Anyhow, pretty sure that all brifters use an equal leverage ratio on both the left and right levers. In fact, I recently built up a new bike using Shimano Ultegra STI. Originally had the brakes reversed and it worked just fine. So, I suspect your SRAM levers should be OK as well. 

Although I preferred it, I ultimately changed my setup back to the "front brake on the left" bicycle standard. The reason? I was concerned that one of my riding buddies would have a nasty accident when test riding my bike. Even if you warn someone, they will instinctively react the same in panic braking situations...then it's endo city!  

Hope this helps,

Paul


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Well if it is not you better let all of the guys down under who are riding Force, Rival, Red and just about every other brake this way.
My Rival is set up right = front and my Red will be the same once received.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

Getting the cables to route nicely can be a little tricky in some situations, but that's about the only possible issue, at least until some mfr decides that we need different cable pulls for f&r brakes...

(all my bikes are set up this way, including one using rival w/ ultegra brakes.)


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No-brainer*



BunnV said:


> Does anyone know if it's feasible to route my brake cables "moto" style (front brake on the right side like a motorcycle) using SRAM force?


As bopApocalypse said, any bike can be set up this way. What could possibly be the barrier? Your cable casings just cross in the opposite direction.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

FTR said:


> Well if it is not you better let all of the guys down under who are riding Force, Rival, Red and just about every other brake this way.
> My Rival is set up right = front and my Red will be the same once received.


Perfect! Thanks for the picture. The cable routing seemed too obvious to be true, but it is!

Nice bike by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

BunnV said:


> Perfect! Thanks for the picture. The cable routing seemed too obvious to be true, but it is!
> 
> Nice bike by the way. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the compliment.
Wait 'til you see her dressed in Red.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Huh, I guess you don't have a choice really, where the shift housing/cables come out... Looks like the brake and der cables should be reversed. 

Its the little things that catch my eye sometimes.

M


----------



## fakeplastic (Aug 5, 2006)

just wondering. for you people who have done the switch, did you leave the derailleurs cables as normally set up (ie. rear on the right side), or switch those too?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

You cannot reverse the derailleur cables. Right side has 9 clicks and left side has 2 clicks. This is one of the drawbacks...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> You cannot reverse the derailleur cables. Right side has 9 clicks and left side has 2 clicks. This is one of the drawbacks...


Why is that a drawback??
Again, every Aussie I know runs their brakes and dérailleur's that way.
Not wanting to start a fight, just interested in why you think it is a drawback.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It's somewhat less intuitive. It doesn't hinder performance once you are used to it, but it's more obvious to shift the rear and brake in the rear all with the right hand, and shift in front and brake in front all with the left hand.

Switching the brakes means the right hand shifts the rear and brakes in the front, which is somewhat backwards. In reality, no harder to learn than a new component set.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I can see where you are coming from but only if that is what you were originally used to.
We know no different to front brake right and front dérailleur left so it is "intuitive" to us that it should be that way.
I certainly don't have to put any conscious thought into which hand changes or brakes what.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I run moto or UK/OZ style brakes on all my bikes, handlebar tape and a cable set is my first new bike purchase.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Done*

Thanks to all the boys down under for the advice and pictures. Here's mine.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice clean job.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> Nice clean job.


Thanks!


----------



## brucemx372 (Mar 24, 2009)

this is too funny....ive ridden motocross for years, and the first thing i did when i got my mountain bikes is swapped over to moto style; ive just ordered a road bike and it will be the first thing i do, otherwise it will be over the bars at the first stop sign!

are there any tricks to the conversion, do you have to buy new cables???


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

brucemx372 said:


> this is too funny....ive ridden motocross for years, and the first thing i did when i got my mountain bikes is swapped over to moto style; ive just ordered a road bike and it will be the first thing i do, otherwise it will be over the bars at the first stop sign!
> 
> are there any tricks to the conversion, do you have to buy new cables???


Shouldn't have to, unless re-inserting the cable into the other hose is _that_ troublesome for you since it'd be frayed and all. And there's really no tricks as far as I know. The levers should be working the same exact way, but you're routing the cables elsewhere. Swap (or replace), and cut to the correct length.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Mar 16, 2009)

I run all my bikes like this. Always have, always will.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

All new bikes sold in UK must have RH front brake. When I bought a French bike the lbs had to switch the levers before I collected it.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

As a renewed thread, I've been thinking about doing this for a long time...especially now that my cables need to be replaced. I'm debating if the 08 dura-ace will look OK with this, since it is not a hidden cable system.

I started out in moto and it did make sense, but I just accepted it fwiw on bicycles since that's how they came (and when I bought my first bike, I didn't know how to swap it).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*A great mind agreed with you guys*



BLUEMEANIE said:


> I run all my bikes like this. Always have, always will.


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/brakturn.html#whichside
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/brakturn.html#bikeculture


----------



## brucemx372 (Mar 24, 2009)

i just did mine, its ultegra stuff so it doesnt have both cables hidden- i soldered the tips of both cables so they wouldnt frey, and shortened both cables by one inch....the only issue was whether to route the brake cable inbetween or to the side of the gear cables.

got to get some more bar tape tomorrow.


----------



## brucemx372 (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry for the big pic.....ive resized it on image cave but it still comes up massive....weird.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

fakeplastic said:


> just wondering. for you people who have done the switch, did you leave the derailleurs cables as normally set up (ie. rear on the right side), or switch those too?


left them the same on MTB and roadie.


----------

